
List of computer history videos, documentaries and related folklore (2018) - minexew
https://github.com/watson/awesome-computer-history
======
mtreis86
Computer History Museum also has a series of oral histories
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ComputerHistory/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/ComputerHistory/videos)

~~~
chr15p
The British Library also has a set of audio clips of computer pioneers from
the UK including several with Steve Furber (co-inventor of ARM).

[https://www.bl.uk/voices-of-science/themes/designing-and-
pro...](https://www.bl.uk/voices-of-science/themes/designing-and-programming-
computers)

------
TheChaplain
It's nice but missing one important piece of computer history; The Deathbed
Vigil by Dave Haynie.

------
nell
Brian Roemmele posts some amazing historical videos on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/BrianRoemmele](https://twitter.com/BrianRoemmele)

------
rbanffy
Archive.org has a lot of the Computer Chronicles, a TV show with news and
reviews about computers that aired from the 80's to the 90's IIRC.

------
password4321
Books Ask HN

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22692281](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22692281)

